# die schattenhand sucht



## razielsun (30. Dezember 2006)

grüße!

ich, vieze-meister der schattenhand möchte hier für unsere gilde werben.
unsere gilde macht eine berg und taalfart mit und erlebt gerade wieder schlechtere zeiten... 
die struktur ist zerstört... die mitglieder unbekannt... ABER WIR GEBEN NICHT AUF!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wir werden bald ein forum haben und dann werden wir erstarken!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

meldet euch bei BALDORAN unserem meister. (ich bin überlastet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

da wir auf einem rp realm sind, erwünschen wir gemäßigtes rp. allerdings schließen wir ooc nicht aus...

wollt ihr sonst noch infos?


----------



## razielsun (6. Januar 2007)

ok also... wir haen aufgegeben... die gilde ist aufgelöst... bewerbungen könnt ihr euch sparen^^ (kamen ja eh keine^^)


----------

